# Doggie Portraits



## southabi (Sep 20, 2010)

*FREE Doggie Portraits*

I'm an Illustrator and Interactive Designer. I started working at an Interactive Advertising Company, and while I LOVE my job, I've been in the mood to do some Illustrations. Sooooo...

Anyone who's interested in a FREE digital illustration of one of their Pit Bulls, pick a number between 1 and 100. Whoever is closer by the end of the week wins their choice of a digital painting or vector illustration. Please don't repeat numbers!

Digital Paintings:
imagination | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Picture 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Picture 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Vector Illustration:
Picture 3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Edit: If there is a tie, i'll pick the first of them that responded.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ok i picked my #,tell me what the number is and I'll tell you if I won.:hammer:

ok ok,35. for 35, the 35 dollar dog.A very famous pit bull.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's amazing work!!
The number I pick is six. A print of Ecko would look fantastic in my livingroom.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my number is 4


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I pick # 43


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

melrosdog said:


> I pick # 43


are you A richard Petty fan?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

69....................


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

i pick lucky number 7


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

I choose 76...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm gunna go with 77.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

56..... and I'm going to make this a sticky.



davidfitness83 said:


> 69....................


 lmao david, you would!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> 69....................


your sign is cancer or you have an active mind.


----------



## badbowtie (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm picking #60 if its not taking!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice art 
Hahaha, art is an addiction for me


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Imma go with ..29


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I will pick number 31, thats my daughters birthday


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll pick 86


----------



## southabi (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for making this a sticky!

I'll announce the winner on Friday.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Ill pick 88


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

83 for me please!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

#3..........


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

8..........


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

33..................


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i'm gonna go with #24


----------



## southabi (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, someone guessed the number, which means no point in waiting until friday!

The number, courtesy of a random number generator, was 83- which means jayandlacy won!

Watch out for more portrait lotteries in the future, as i'm sure more boredom is not so far away. =P


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

congrats jayandlacy!  can't wait to see it.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks southabi! I too cannot wait to see it!!! I'm so excited, this made my day! I never win anything!

Thanks mcmlxxxvii! I will share it if southabi does not!


----------



## PitBullMamaOf5 (Sep 23, 2010)

*my number for the picking..*


I would have to choose #43


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

aw shucks! lol 

congrats jayandlacy!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Congratulations Jayandlacy!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm super excited! I can't wait to see which pic and dog he chose....I gave 3 dogs to choose from so IDK which one I'm getting back! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

.~*~. 87 .~*~.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I pick 23...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> .~*~. 87 .~*~.





Wingman said:


> I pick 23...


Ha ha! You guys should try reading the whole thread before you hit "reply"


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Ha ha! You guys should try reading the whole thread before you hit "reply"


:rofl: My thoughts exactly Carrie!! :hammer: roflmao!


----------

